# Best hinges for a window seat



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm building a window seat/storage box. Only question is what type of hings should I use. Box will be 35" by 13" and 17" tall. 1/2" plywood with poplar trim. Will get alot of use.

Thank you


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wsommariva said:


> I'm building a window seat/storage box. Only question is what type of hings should I use. Box will be 35" by 13" and 17" tall. 1/2" plywood with poplar trim. Will get alot of use.
> 
> Thank you


I used piano hinges, they look good and work well.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

If you have kids or other little ones around look into the new spring loaded chest hinges from Rockler. They will hold the lid in any position and save little fingers. They are spectacular. 
Otherwise I would go with a piano hinge as well


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I've used piano hinges before successfully. I will use those safety closers. I'll check that hinge from Rockler. 

Thank you both


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> I've used piano hinges before successfully. I will use those safety closers. I'll check that hinge from Rockler.
> 
> Thank you both



You can't go wrong with piano hinges. What I question is that 1/2" for the structure is a bit thin, and, 13" deep is a bit shallow for a seat.












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I also thought that 1/2" was too thin. That is what the plans call for. I'll make the decision when I go buy the wood. I'll go with 3/4" ply if 1/2" looks to thin to me.

As for the 13" wide, I'm limited to that width as it will go in the laundry room. I'll stretch that width to the max.

Thank you


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

wsommariva said:


> I also thought that 1/2" was too thin. That is what the plans call for. I'll make the decision when I go buy the wood. I'll go with 3/4" ply if 1/2" looks to thin to me.
> 
> As for the 13" wide, I'm limited to that width as it will go in the laundry room. I'll stretch that width to the max.
> 
> Thank you


The 1/2 inch plywood isn't a matter of looks there isn't enough wood for the piano hinge screws to hold to. The screws screw into the edge of the plywood. You might be able to thicken the edges where the hinges go but it isn't the ideal way to go.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I think 1/2" ply is thick enough as I'll have most of it covered in 3/4" trim.

Screwing to the box won't be a problem as I'll have 3/4 trim attached to the top. The lid is a problem as it will just be 1/2 ply. I could add a 1/4 inch thick piece of trim to the underside of the lid all the way around. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

No hinge problem. Neither Lowe's nor Home Depot have 1/2" hardwood plywood. So, I bought the 3/4" Birch.

I guess that if I ever had to have 1/2" hardwood plywood I'd have to travel to a lumber yard.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> I also thought that 1/2" was too thin. That is what the plans call for. I'll make the decision when I go buy the wood. I'll go with 3/4" ply if 1/2" looks to thin to me.


What plans were they? I'm surprised that 1/2" ply was specified. 












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Plansnow.com. Plans I've used twice before. I trust them. Although it's 1/2 ply" for the box, 3/4" trim is applied all around to beef it up.


----------

